# Chế độ ăn uống giảm cân nào cho cô nàng đam mê ẩm thực?



## thuhoai (19/8/18)

Phải chăng niềm đam mê ẩm thực không thể đi đôi với các chế độ ăn uống giảm cân hiệu quả?

Là một người đam mê ẩm thực, tôi không bao giờ từ chối những bữa trà chiều ngập bánh và kem. Tuy nhiên, thay vì than phiền, tôi phải thúc đẩy bản thân tìm kiếm chế độ ăn uống giảm cân và tập luyện phù hợp để đốt mỡ thừa tích trữ.

*Đặt mục tiêu ăn uống phù hợp*
Một trong những lý do nhiều người giảm cân thất bại là họ thiếu mục tiêu rõ ràng. Dù chỉ giảm vòng eo để mặc vừa chiếc váy xinh xắn, hay đạt được thân hình bikini hoàn hảo như Emily Ratajkowski, nếu không đề ra mục tiêu cụ thể bạn sẽ không thể ứng dụng chế độ ăn uống và tập luyện phù hợp để thành công.

Điều đầu tiên khi đặt ra mục tiêu giảm cân luôn là tính thực tế. Giảm cân, đặc biệt là mỡ một cách an toàn cần thời gian, ý chí và cả tài chính. Hầu hết chúng ta đều bận rộn với công việc, cuộc sống gia đình và không quá dư dả để chi hàng trăm triệu đồng cho huấn luyện viên cá nhân và chuyên gia dinh dưỡng như các ngôi sao, người mẫu.

Vì vậy bạn nên dựa trên thói quen sinh hoạt và khả năng tài chính để đặt ra mục tiêu giảm cân thực tế và bắt đầu từ bây giờ. Tất cả các quy trình giảm cân – mỡ thành công đều cần sự phối hợp của chế độ ăn uống, tập luyện và chăm sóc. Nếu bạn muốn đạt thân hình mảnh dẻ và không lo mất cơ, diet vẫn là phương pháp nhanh nhất.



​*CHẾ ĐỘ ĂN UỐNG GIẢM CÂN – DIET*
Diet ở đây không phải là “ăn kiêng” mà nên hiểu là “chế độ ăn uống”. Có thể nói diet chiếm tới 70% thành công trong việc làm đẹp dáng người. Hiện nay có rất nhiều phương pháp giảm cân khác nhau, đáng kể nhất là low-carb, slimming world, keto hay clean diet. Dù chọn phương pháp giảm cân nào đi chăng nữa, nguyên lý giảm cân vẫn là “vào ít hơn ra”. Bạn cần nạp ít năng lượng hơn số năng lượng tiêu thụ. Từ đó cơ thể sẽ đốt nguồn năng lượng dự trữ và cân nặng từ đó mà giảm theo. Việc sử dụng các phần mềm quản lý chế độ ăn tập như My FitnessPal hỗ trợ hiệu quả tâm lý cao. Khi bạn ghi lại lượng thức ăn và theo dõi lượng đồ ăn hàng ngày, bạn sẽ thấy được áp lực vô hình tạo nên chế độ ăn uống lành mạnh hơn. Hiện nay có 2 phương pháp diet phổ biến nhất:



​*Low carb*
Khi bạn ăn nhiều tinh bột, cơ thể sẽ tạo ra nhiều glucose (nguồn năng lượng sẵn cho cơ thể). Từ đó cơ thể không đốt tới lượng mỡ dư thừa và lượng glucose dư sẽ chuyển thành mỡ thừa. Bạn cắt giảm tối đa lượng đường bột vào cơ thể (nhưng không bỏ hoàn toàn) sẽ thúc đẩy cơ thể tìm tới nguồn năng lượng dự trữ sẵn có, trong đó có mỡ. Low carb luôn là một phần trong diet của các ngôi sao lớn.

• Ưu: Chi phí thấp, hiệu quả giảm mỡ cao khi kèm tập luyện

• Nhược: Khó thực hiện khi món ăn cơ bản của người Việt vẫn là cơm – rất giàu carb. Bạn phải kiềm lòng trước đồ ngọt và nhất là trà sữa. Giữa cái nắng ngày Hè và hàng trăm quán trà sữa xung quanh, rất khó lòng thực hiện.

• Tips: Hạn chế các loại hoa quả có lượng đường cao như chuối. Nên giảm tổng lượng thức ăn hàng ngày. Không vì low-carb mà ăn quá nhiều những thực phẩm tốt nhưng giàu calo như các loại hạt và ngũ cốc.



​*Keto*
Keto là phương pháp low carb và high fat (lượng chất béo tốt cao). Phương pháp này đẩy cơ thể của bạn vào trạng thái ketosis (khi gan chuyển hóa ketone từ mỡ). Cơ thể chúng ta rất thông minh, khi cắt lượng tinh bột tối đa và nạp một lượng lớn chất béo, cơ thể sẽ đốt ketone thay cho glucose và từ đó đốt dần lượng mỡ thừa. Vì vậy đây là phương pháp “giảm mỡ” hiệu quả. Đây là phương pháp giúp tôi giảm vòng eo cũng như phần trăm mỡ cơ thể tốt hơn so với phương pháp low carb thông thường khi kết hợp tập luyện.

• Ưu: Bạn được ăn thoải mái những món phô mai, sữa và hạt.

• Nhược: Nhiều người lầm tưởng Keto có thể ăn thoải mái thịt thay cho tinh bột cũng như ăn đồ chiên rán với hàm lượng calo cao.

• Tips: Tỷ lệ vàng của Keto là: 5% carb, 25% đạm và 70% chất béo. Trong rau củ quả chứa một phần tinh bột nhất định. Keto hoạt động tốt nhất khi bạn lấy carb từ rau củ. Các fitness và diet app có tính được lượng carb trong các loại thực phẩm khác nhau vì vậy bạn đừng quên tính lượng carb này. Quả bơ, các loại hạt, sữa chua Hy Lạp không đường cũng như các loại rau xanh là những món phù hợp với Keto.



​*Bàn về low-fat*
Một lầm tưởng lớn trong diet là ăn đồ “ít béo” thì sẽ giảm béo. Thực ra khi bạn nạp quá nhiều tinh bột, lượng dư thừa sẽ chuyển hóa thành mỡ trong cơ thể. Những chất béo tốt từ các loại dầu không chiên, hạt hay sữa chua có lợi cho sức khỏe cũng như làn da của bạn. Bên cạnh đó nhiều sản phẩm “low fat” trên thị trường chứa một lượng đường rất cao để đảm bảo khẩu vị khách hàng. Vì vậy ăn nhiều thực phẩm low-fat có thể làm bạn tăng cân nhanh hơn nhiều.



​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

